

Geohot: hacked version of latest firmware re-adds OtherOS option for PS3 - Torn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-9wLWQ4-uA

======
Torn
[http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/04/otheros-supported-
on-3...](http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/04/otheros-supported-
on-321oo.html)

~~~
Kliment
Wow, the comments there sure are an abomination. It's a meaningful and
interesting post, and then this. Sad.

